# Matchbox LRDG done!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

One of the hardest things about finally getting your hands on a “grail” kit is deciding if you’re good enough to build it. Well, at least that’s what I find. I used to always worry that I’d somehow screw it all up and be worse off than when I started. However, the more I model, the more I realize that grail kits are the ones I really should be building first. I mean, what’s the point in having something you’ve longed for if it’s just going to sit in a box, right?

A perfect example is the Matchbox 1/76 LRDG set. I’ve wanted this Orange Range two-vehicle set since even before I became obsessed with Matchbox armour. Of course, once that bug took hold, getting this went to an even higher priority. I never had luck finding one, until my good friend Alan sent me one, out of the blue! Thanks again, man!

I couldn’t resist the siren call of all that original Matchbox box art and those three-colour pieces, and decided that, no matter how it came out, I’d feel a lot better getting a chance to build this one! So, off I went, and now it’s all done.

Check out this awesome little blast from the past below.

I’m pretty pleased with how it turned out; given I’m not an “armour guy”, and I just kept it simple to what was in the box, I think it looks good. At least I didn’t ruin it!









Matchbox 1/76 LRDG


In World War II, recon meant having eyes on the target. Far from today’s ability to use satellites and drones to find out what the enemy is up to, the warriors of that global conflict had to get ri…




adamrehorn.wordpress.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice! 🤙


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm glad you got the kit and decided to build it. You did a great job. Thanks for sharing it and your story.


----------

